# DINPUT8.DLL - Datei fehlt



## chribiel (20. September 2006)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Prob: nach erfolgter Neuinstallation von SUM II zeigt mir WINDOWS diese Fehlermeldung "GAME.DAT KOMPONENTE NICHT GEFUNDEN  Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil DINPUT8.DLL nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation könnte das Prob beheben." 
2x neu installiert, gleicher Fehler!

Wer kennt diesen Fehler und kann mir helfen ?

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Rocksteady (20. September 2006)

beil .DLL-Dateien mit komischen Zahlen darin könnte es evtl mit DirectX zu tun haben? kannst ja mal versuchen erstmal das neu zu installieren...


----------



## MartianBuddy (20. September 2006)

chribiel am 20.09.2006 10:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ...weil DINPUT8.DLL nicht gefunden wurde...


Diese Datei sollte im "System32" Ordner vorhanden sein (<Laufwerk>:\WINDOWS\system32) und ist eine DirectX Komponente.

- Entweder ist diese nicht vorhanden, oder event. nicht richtig registriert.

In diesem Fall könnte Dir dieser Link weiterhelfen.

Du könntest auch mal mit "dxdiag", zu finden in <Laufwerk>:\WINDOWS\system32, Deine DirectX Installation überprüfen.


----------



## chribiel (20. September 2006)

MartianBuddy am 20.09.2006 11:33 schrieb:
			
		

> chribiel am 20.09.2006 10:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo MartianBuddy,

danke für Deinen Tipp, leider klappt der Link nicht (Seite wird nicht angezeigt)


----------



## Onlinestate (20. September 2006)

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?dinput8


----------



## MartianBuddy (20. September 2006)

chribiel am 20.09.2006 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für Deinen Tipp, leider klappt der Link nicht (Seite wird nicht angezeigt)


Hallo chribiel

Okay, poste hier mal den Link nochmals:

http://www.pctipp.ch/helpdesk/kummerkasten/archiv/spiele/25604.asp

Hoffe, dass es nun 'hinhaut'...

Gruss
MB


----------

